# men i respect



## MyselfAgain (Apr 21, 2012)

I just want to thank the real men here at TAM for showing me every day that not all men are like my stbxh. That there are men out there who have the capacity to not only love, but to give -- to be caring fathers and dedicated husbands. I never thought I would be single again, like so many of us, and I get especially sad on Friday nights...the week is over, I am too tired to go see friends but I can't stand being home where memories of the man I love haunt me. If it weren't for you guys, and my sisters here as well, I don't know how I would get through the lonely nights.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

Seconded!


----------



## Vyking (May 11, 2012)

And not all women are like my stbxw.


----------



## UpnDown (May 4, 2012)

My stbxw just tries to keep me down for what I'm doing for our kids. I took off 3 months of work (I had to fight for it at work, and also made sure I had job security) to make sure my daughter can finish school where she is. It's bad enough her parents are splitting, but my ex wanted to put her into another school .. and have a good chance she would be transfered again for grade 1.

She thinks it won't be an issue for a 6 year old girl to transfer 3 times in school before grade 1 while her parents are splitting up .. would be so much for that poor girl. My son is only 4 and he isn't even in school or daycare right now.

So I said screw it, told her to leave and I did what I had to to get the time to finish her off in the same school. I got a babysitter lined up for the summer so I can go back to work in July and I have them on waiting lists for daycares for the school year.

But what does the ex think I'm doing?? Being a lazy ass who is just looking for an excuse to take time off work (while I live in my mothers basement, making 50% of what I normally would) .. 

I'm trying to help my kids transition into this new lifestyle and she doesn't see it or buy any of it. Did I mention she was able to get herself a fulltime job within the first 2 weeks of me doing this??

She would still be sitting at her parents house, with the kids while I stayed at work just so she could put them into daycare (which I would pay for) while she works part times and on the weekends.

She doesn't see anything I've done. I chose the wellbeing of my children over trying to work out our marriage and in that time I also gave her the chance to get a job and start getting on her feet.


----------



## MyselfAgain (Apr 21, 2012)

Please know that many women, myself included, find your dedication to your children's wellbeung incredibly attrattractive! I always looked at my H and thought he would he a great dad, but you and other TAM dads are showing me what a dad should really be like...I just hope that when I start dating again, I will be able to find a guy like you!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## UpnDown (May 4, 2012)

Sadly I wasn't always the best dad but I wasn't the worst that's for sure. I do hope I can find someone who appreciates me for me and not need to cling on to previous relationships.. sigh, I feel bad for the kids.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

